# المسيح يبحث عنك



## happy angel (6 أبريل 2009)

*المسيح يبحث عن الخاطئ فى كل مكاااااان

1)على البئر : ذهب المسيح الى بئر يعقوب ليفتقد السامريه
2)فى الكنيسه: يقابل المسيح الخطاة ليخلصهم
3)فى بيت احد الجيران: قابل المرأة الخاطئه فى بيت سمعان الفريسى
4)فى مكان العمل: ذهب يسوع الى لاوى العشار وهو جالس فى مكان عمله
5)على الشجرة: ذهب الى زكا وهو على الشجرة ودعاة لينزل
6)على فراش الموت: ذهب للمخلع عند بركه بيت حسدا وهو ملقى وسط المرض
7)فى الطريق الى الشر: تقابل مع شاول وحوله الى بولس
8)على الباب: ها انذا واقف على الباب اقرع ....

المسيح يسعى وراء الخاطئ يبحث عنه.. يمد يدة ليمسكه .. 
هيا الى المسيح لنقول مع عروس النشيد "امسكته ولم ارخه"*​


----------



## kalimooo (6 أبريل 2009)

نطلب من الله ان يحولنا كلنا

شكرااا هابي

ربنا يباترك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أبريل 2009)

موضوع راااااااااائع يا هابى 

ميرررسى على الموضوع 

  ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (13 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> نطلب من الله ان يحولنا كلنا
> 
> شكرااا هابي
> 
> ربنا يباترك مجهودك


----------



## happy angel (13 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااائع يا هابى
> 
> ميرررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (13 يونيو 2009)

*الله جميله فكرتينى بالترنيمه 
يسوع بيدور عليا وسط الجبال العاليا يشوف يشوفنى انا حزين عارف انى تايه مسكين لازم يوصل ليا
بجد كلام معزى
شكرااااا​*


----------



## happy angel (16 يوليو 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *الله جميله فكرتينى بالترنيمه
> يسوع بيدور عليا وسط الجبال العاليا يشوف يشوفنى انا حزين عارف انى تايه مسكين لازم يوصل ليا
> بجد كلام معزى
> شكرااااا​*


----------



## just member (18 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع رائع امى العزيزة*
*شكرا الك*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## happy angel (18 يوليو 2009)

just member قال:


> *موضوع رائع امى العزيزة*
> *شكرا الك*
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (19 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## happy angel (19 يوليو 2009)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ...


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 يوليو 2009)

موضوع حلو جدا
ميرسى ليكى يا حبيبتى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## frenzy55 (20 يوليو 2009)

المسيح واقف علي الباب يقرع واللي يفتحلة يدخل ويتعشي معاة


----------



## dodoz (20 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسى ليييييييكى*
*موضوع فى منتهى الروعة*​


----------



## maramero (20 يوليو 2009)

*
المسيح يسعى وراء الخاطئ يبحث عنه.. يمد يدة ليمسكه .. 
هيا الى المسيح لنقول مع عروس النشيد "امسكته ولم ارخه"

مرسي كتير للموضوع ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## happy angel (20 يوليو 2009)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> موضوع حلو جدا
> ميرسى ليكى يا حبيبتى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (20 يوليو 2009)

frenzy55 قال:


> المسيح واقف علي الباب يقرع واللي يفتحلة يدخل ويتعشي معاة


----------



## happy angel (20 يوليو 2009)

dodoz قال:


> *ميرسى ليييييييكى*
> *موضوع فى منتهى الروعة*​


----------



## happy angel (20 يوليو 2009)

maramero قال:


> *
> المسيح يسعى وراء الخاطئ يبحث عنه.. يمد يدة ليمسكه ..
> هيا الى المسيح لنقول مع عروس النشيد "امسكته ولم ارخه"
> 
> مرسي كتير للموضوع ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------

